# The Blue Banner



## Philip A (Apr 26, 2006)

I am sure that most of you know what I mean by _The_ Blue Banner; I am referring to the one reading "For Christ's Crown and Covenant", as shown, for instance, at the RPCNA website. What is the history behind it? What is it's historical signifigance, when did it come into use, and by whom? I assume it comes from the Scottish Covenanters?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 26, 2006)

See this thread and this link.


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 26, 2006)

You beat me to it Andrew!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> You beat me to it Andrew!


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 26, 2006)

And he always will Jeff. Don't even try to match his referral skils. He's the Doctor! I'm not worthy.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> And he always will Jeff. Don't even try to match his referral skils. He's the Doctor! I'm not worthy.







Au contraire, mon frere!


----------



## CDM (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> And he always will Jeff. Don't even try to match his referral skils. He's the Doctor! I'm not worthy.





And I'm willing to testify under oath.


----------



## Philip A (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks Andrew, I knew you'd pull through for me. 16 minutes, that's not bad.



Of course, I knew Andrew would be the first to respond, and quickly; it would have been just as easy for me to e-mail or U2U him directly, but then what benefit would that have been for the rest of you?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 26, 2006)

broken link, Andrew


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> broken link, Andrew



I noticed that too. It was working when I first provided the link. I think the Reformed Witness website is down right now. However, the Google cached page can be found here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Philip A_
> Thanks Andrew, I knew you'd pull through for me. 16 minutes, that's not bad.



You're welcome! 



> Of course, I knew Andrew would be the first to respond, and quickly; it would have been just as easy for me to e-mail or U2U him directly, but then what benefit would that have been for the rest of you?


----------



## Ivan (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> ...



I used to be a reference librarian...ypu leave me in the dust.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> I used to be a reference librarian...



I'm envious...


----------



## Ivan (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ivan_
> ...



I loved it too. I should go back to it, but it's not easy finding a position now...for some reason.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 26, 2006)

Too many library rats...


----------



## Ivan (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Too many library rats...



HA! We had a library cat, but I think he was too lazy to catch anything. Mean little cuss too.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 26, 2006)

No, the library cat works for the library rats (us)...


----------



## Ivan (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> No,the library cat works for the library rats (us)...



Never been called a rat (lately), but if you say so, Colleen.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 26, 2006)




----------

